# Lake in Centerville



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

There is a private or club lake NE of 725 and 48 is a residential neighborhood.

Does anyone have any information on this lake? How to join?


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I don't recall the name of it - one of my friends fathers belongs to the club. I had asked him about membership a couple years back - I don't remember cost but I felt it was too expensive, in addition there was a waiting list of a number of years to join. It's a put and take club, they stock each year with mostly walleyes, some trout if I remember correctly - I saw a number of pictures of the catches and didn't see anything too impressive. Apparently 20 years back or so they used to stock it with pike & I believe there where a few hogs - but don't think there is anymore.


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

I called about it a few months ago. They told me that you need to be nominated by a member, and that they only accept a handful of nominees every few years.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

You&#8217;re talking about the Rod and Reel Club (across the street from Centerville HS). Very limited membership, basically you get in when someone dies. The last time I checked there was a 6 &#8211; 10 year waiting list 

They stopped stocking walleyes several years ago (large ones from Canada), and just started again last fall (fingerlings from Jones Pond Management in Cincinnati). Jones has surveyed the pond for the past 4 or 5 years. 

Stocked mostly pan fish, and set slot (bass) and size limits (Perch and crappie must be 12 inches to keep! / I caught a 14 inch perch spring of 06) 

A great place to fish if you can get an invitation!


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

what is there membership cap if anyone knows and how big is the pond and how much does it cost yearly? i belong to Greene County Fish and Game in Xenia, and it has a 15 acre lake, and a 1.5 acre pond plus trap shooting, archery, target ranges, camp grounds and quit a few other things. they stock catfish every year, bass hasnt been stocked in a few years but numbers are down but size of catches is good, just not alot, crappie isnt too bad, blue gills are way to abundant and dont get any size to them which is probally cause of the monster cats flats, blues and channels that are in the big lake and small pond. GCF&G is the same way as the one in centerville u have to be sponsored by a existing member.


----------



## obrien040362 (Oct 11, 2005)

what boats are allowed on the lake.


----------

